

Is Google indexing the links you are sending through Gmail? (2009) - truxs
http://www.webmasterworld.com/google/3824030.htm

======
macavity23
I'd be surprised if they _weren't_ indexing these links. But so what? Are they
disobeying robots.txt? If not, I don't see the issue.

